# I don't know what the problem is.



## valsorym (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a strange question. For that I apologize.

Today I saw a server on FreeBSD (yes, it will not surprise you). This server and run instead of the standard invitation -

```
login:
```

stopped at the line of the form:

```
xxxxx x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x /bin/sh:
```

_(Sorry me, again. I had no right to consider it. I did not write the message, and do not remember it. Sorry.)_

But after you press Enter, I saw the invitation to enter the commands:

```
#
```
- An impression that came in as root user (without entering an authorization).

I recently switched from Windows Xp on FreeBSD (and experience with UNIX I do not have).

But I thought, at it involved a protected mode (or how to speak - a single-user).
Quietly, without much attention, I introduced:

```
# pwd
/
```

From my small experience - not mounted partitions. _(Although perhaps I'm wrong)._

But I  enter:

```
# ls
```

I could not find the directory (usr, var, tmp). Was directory "etc". I thought about the possibility to look in /etc/rc.conf.

```
# less /etc/rc.conf
less: Command not found.
# cat /etc/rc.conf
cat: Command not found.
# vi /etc/rc.conf
vi: Command not found.
```

Then I chased the "older guys". (Sorry for my English).

The question is: How do you think - what was the mistake?

If this error is associated with no opportunity to mount the partitions?
- How to fix? How to check disk and fix all the partitions?

_(It worries me because I want in the future to administer a server on FreeBSD. And I try to pay attention to such things)._

Yes, I think that many of you are angered by this issue.
Since there are no hard facts and messages log - which is equivalent to: Tell Fortunes with coffee.
But still give your opinion about your actions in this situation.

Sorry, I do not have access to the server - so check your answers can not - but maybe it will help to someone and me in the future.

Thanks in advance. Do not judge strictly.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 5, 2011)

You're in single user mode (I guess, but it's a good guess)
You don't have (PROBABLY) PATH environment set.
and other than root filesystems aren't mounted. 

It's normal for single user mode

(minimalistic info related to Single user mode [won't solve your problem, whatever coused you to get to Single user mode])
http://www.geekvenue.net/chucktips/jason/chuck/1021225962/index_html
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-freebsd-reset-recover-root-password.html


----------

